# BMW 335i Engine Bay Summer spruce up



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thought I'd post up some after photo's of my engine bay after I'd given it a good cleanse and some protection. Plastics were protected with Swissvax Motor Shine, paintwork was protected with Meguiars NXT Tech 2.0 Wax and the bonnet sound proofing was hoovered then protected with 3M Scotch Guard. Any metal and chrome parts were polished with the Britemax duo.











Thanks for looking.

Matt


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Clean enough to eat off.... yum... :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Very clean.

Interesting thought of using a scotch guard for the under bonnet insulation?

Has this just been applied? Would be interested to know how it holds up and if it'll make cleaning up much easier.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Suberman said:


> Very clean.
> 
> Interesting thought of using a scotch guard for the under bonnet insulation?
> 
> Has this just been applied? Would be interested to know how it holds up and if it'll make cleaning up much easier.


I had a tiny bit remaining in the can so thought I'd give it a try, will be cleaning it again soon so will see how it's held up. The clean was actually done a couple of months back and the sound proofing still looks the same today!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

looks awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Great work.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Top job and looks wonderful.

Is that the OEM finish on the bonnet soundproofing? Looks to be sagging quite a bit...


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like you done a great job on that fella


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks great. A thorough job there.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

L.J. said:


> Top job and looks wonderful.
> 
> Is that the OEM finish on the bonnet soundproofing? Looks to be sagging quite a bit...


Cheers mate. Yeah it does need replacing as it doesn't quite sit right on one side but god knows what BMW would charge me for a new one.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fine engine that.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Would love a 335i, had a 330i e90 as the 335i was just out of reach price wise. Very nice!


----------

